

Ask YC: MySQL vs. SimpleDB for startups? - kuldeep_kap

Basically, currently we contemplating between MySQL db and cloud databases. We are looking for a scalable and reliable database. Consider large user data in multiples over 100k to 1M users. We understand that we need to make this decision sooner than later as it may get difficult to turn back. The things that worrying us are,
1. Is simpledb (by Amazon) is reliable?
2. Can professionals or enterprises or startups opt for simpledb.
3. what roadblocks we may get considering long term plans, if we opt for simpledb.<p>Please feel free to point databases other than these.<p>Even citation of other articles is appreciated.<p>Thank you.
======
smoody
Until Amazon adds the ability to sort result sets, then I imagine it won't
work very well in scenarios where you have very large result sets and need to
present sorted query results to users -- especially when pagination is
required. Of course I haven't used SimpleDB personally and perhaps people have
found a way around that limitation.

~~~
kuldeep_kap
Yes this is one pointer to study...there are some ways...but we will have to
continue to study limitations in this direction too. thanks!

------
Hates_
My concerns about using something like simpledb would be about what if Amazon
decided to discontinue the service, upgrade/change the service which broke
your implementation etc etc. Personally I would not feel comfortable running
my site on machines/software I did not have control over.

------
ubudesign
I'm not familiar with simpleDB but are you compairing a database server with a
db service?

